# My 40 breeder (pic heavy)



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

So i was triming my 40 breeder today and decided to take a few pics. Iv been running this tank for about 8 months now. It got a steam running in the righthand corner the running to a 5 gallon sump. Iv never had any problems(fingers crossed) with the water feature. I have pair of surnam cobalts living in there for about 3 or 4 months now but no eggs. Im thinking about adding a second male if i can find one for the right price. Well I hope you enjoy the pics and let me know what you think.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

And more


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

The plant life is great. I love it it looks like natural landscape.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks B-NICE the only thing i would change is the misting heads i put them in the back wall (kitty litter wall). Next time i will have them in the top front so they actually mist the back wall Im getting to tried of have to open the tank and mist back there becuase they are face out into the tank.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I made the small river bed out of great stuff then covered it with clay. On the inside of the riverbed I but Ricca it took off and made a mat. Who ever said water feature doen't benefit the frogs I wonder. My female goes to the bottem of the steam and soaks her butt at least once a day. She does some kind of little frog squat where her legs makes a V shape its kinda wierd. In one of the pics you can kinda see the male doing it.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what's the fern just to the right of the waterfall?


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey goof901 I have no idea what type of fern that is 3 of them sprung up on there own I kept 2 and moved one to another viv. Maybe one of the plant pro's can chime in?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

where'd u get the riccia moss?? i kinda wanna get some from the same place and hope a fern pops up...


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Lol I got it at a local mom and pops pet shop. They charged me like $12 for a 2inch by 2 inch square. But the ferns came from local moss that i colleted myself.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

oh... any plant expert know what that fern is?


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thats one of the nicest vivs I have seen. Looks awesome.


----------



## thadmy (Dec 3, 2011)

I plan on getting some local moss for my tank, but I was wondering how you sterilized it.


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice! The plants are well thought out, and everthing works well together. 

Terry


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

c81kennedy said:


> I made the small river bed out of great stuff then covered it with clay. On the inside of the riverbed I but Ricca it took off and made a mat. Who ever said water feature doen't benefit the frogs I wonder. * My female goes to the bottem of the steam and soaks her butt at least once a day. She does some kind of little frog squat where her legs makes a V shape its kinda wierd. In one of the pics you can kinda see the male doing it*.


They are drinking. I call it a "Butt Dip". All frogs/Toads absorb moisture through the cloacal region. The frogs will utilize this spot in a very concentrated and consistent way when laying eggs/tending to the tads. The female uses a lot of internal water reserves to create the gel and egg capsules themselves. After laying eggs, she will soak her butt in an effort to re-establish a reserve, both for health and to further her ability to gestate. The male will frequently urinate on the eggs as a means to ensure proper moisture levels are being held. He will also be a frequent, and consistent visitor to the water as well, exhibitting the same posture as the female(as you noted).

Also, darts shed very regularly, and they maybe stretching the skin in preparation as well. A good soak and a "drink" will only have a positive benefit toward the shedding process. 

In closing, I would say water FEATURES are not needed. However, small pools are nothing but beneficial.

JBear


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey thadmy I didnt really sterilized it. I let it sit under the light for a few days and dry out. The moss I am using comes off in thick chunchs of tree fren fiber like matrial. If i soaked in bleach it would just soak it up .


----------



## blankminded (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm no expert on plants but I've had ferns like that sprout up from locally collected moss as well. I believe its a type of Wood Fern. Its from the Dryopteridaceae family. There are a lot of different types of wood ferns depending on the area you are in. Hope that helps.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

too bad i can't do that... i'm in san diego... everything here is all deserty


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

ocellaris123 said:


> Thats one of the nicest vivs I have seen. Looks awesome.


I agree He has very beautiful vivs.!!!


----------



## unc-usf-fsu (Jan 30, 2006)

Chris, 

Where did you actually collect the moss from, I will be able to tell exactly which fern once I know where it came from.

Adam


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

It came from mocassin lake the frisbee park right next to my house.


----------



## unc-usf-fsu (Jan 30, 2006)

The fern would be Dryopteris ludoviciana, the Southern Wood Fern. One of the native Florida Wood Ferns.

Adam


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Beautiful plant growth! I love how there are dapples of interesting foliage everywhere.


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Nice viv! And the cobalts are gorgeous!


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks I think they are male and female but no eggs yeat and no calling. If anyone has another male or 2 im interested.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice tank. I reall y like the waterfall. Looks natural, like a little creek trickling...



c81kennedy said:


> Hey thadmy I didnt really sterilized it. I let it sit under the light for a few days and dry out. The moss I am using comes off in thick chunchs of tree fren fiber like matrial. If i soaked in bleach it would just soak it up .


Ummm... You soaked the moss in bleach...?


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

No I didnt I just let it dry for a few days I was scared of killing the moss with bleach. I figure all the big scared bugs would leave the dried up moss for wetter grounds.


----------

